# boost gauge or turbo timer?



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

I can only do one at a time for my turbo since my bank hates me right now, which should i do first? I would think turbo timer first...


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

turbo timer


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

done, thanks!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

It should've definately been a boost gauge... The turbo timer won't help an over boosting turbo or a blown motor from a wastegate failure...


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Boost guage. A turbo timer is only effective if you typically drive hard, as a rule. A boost guage can save your engine. A turbo timer will only save your turbo, over the long term. Now which is more important, or better yet, which is more expensive to replace....... Autometer makes a nice basic 30-0-30 guage for about $60, you don't need any more than that to tell you whats going on with your boost.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Or if you want to go cheap the Autometer Autogage goes for like 40 shipped to your door.


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

hmm now you got me double thinking, i'll probably order a boost gauge plus a couple others and stick em into a door gauge holder, whatever they are called.


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

okay here's a couple choices...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/BOOS...Z6755QQitemZ4560388020QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWD1V

or

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/95-9...Z6755QQitemZ4566462957QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW

what do you think? i would say the first one but i could also just get the boost gauge and pod without te shift light or other gauge for $55 plus shipping. i would rather have the first of these two though i think...


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Autometer boost gauges would be the lowest quality id go. You could always buy a turbo time with a boost meter in it like some HKS, Blitz and Apexi ones.


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

i ordered the second one of those links.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Nismo240 said:


> turbo timer



That questions should be used as a RICER alert test.... 

TIMER instead of Boost gauge? lol....good one...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

my buddys autometer boost gauge was 4 lbs off. said he was running 4 more lbs than he really was.


----------



## bakimono (Aug 10, 2005)

while were kind of on the topic of gauges, my girlfriend has a 98 eclipse gsx with a slightly larger turbo and a few other minor upgrades. this engine is supposed to be running around 13 or 14 psi stock. the car came with 3 Faze gauges (oil pres., a/f ratio, and boost) im watching this boost gauge when im mashing the gas one night (probably not the safest way to drive but....) and this thing runs all the way up to 22psi!!! for a split second, i thought wow thats great!! then it hit me that if this were true, the poor old stock internals would have met their maker that night. and to think, they would have only been 102,xxx miles old.....anyways just thought i would share my story on how inaccurate gauges can be. :thumbup:


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

bakimono said:


> while were kind of on the topic of gauges, my girlfriend has a 98 eclipse gsx with a slightly larger turbo and a few other minor upgrades. this engine is supposed to be running around 13 or 14 psi stock. the car came with 3 Faze gauges (oil pres., a/f ratio, and boost) im watching this boost gauge when im mashing the gas one night (probably not the safest way to drive but....) and this thing runs all the way up to 22psi!!! for a split second, i thought wow thats great!! then it hit me that if this were true, the poor old stock internals would have met their maker that night. and to think, they would have only been 102,xxx miles old.....anyways just thought i would share my story on how inaccurate gauges can be. :thumbup:


 sounds more like the gauge is hooked up to the wrong vacuum line.


----------



## bakimono (Aug 10, 2005)

yeah thats probably what the problem is, rendering the stupid thing useless until i fix it. grrr....sometimes its seems like life is nothing but fixing other peoples mistakes.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

wrong vacuum line? how can a vacuum line have more boost in it than what the turbo is producing. Its just not possible.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

All vacuum lines have the same boost. You just creeped the boost, that's all. You're officially now a boost creep.
You wouldn't blow the engine with a short burst of 21psi. That engine is stronger than the KA with boost spikes, I've heard, and 102k miles isn't really that much. Granted I have less than that on my KA, but I had the pleasant experience of watching my boost gauge max out when my wastegate seized... And my engine is alive.


----------



## bakimono (Aug 10, 2005)

now all i have to do is get her to buy some injectors, a fuel pump and fuel management so it doesnt hit fuel cut when we let that boost creep go as far as it can. haha. thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

even spiking to 21psi is a fast way to lose a head gasket. Fix your sticking wastegate


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

on my buddy's KA-T when he put the boost gauge in he hooked it up to one vacuum line and the guage was saying he was running 16 psi at full boost when the car was suppose to be at 8 psi. so he hooked it up to another vacuum line and it went to 8 psi.


----------

